# Samuel Nadeau



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Does anyone know how he is doing overseas? Me and him used to be tight but his cell phone hasn't been working and I haven't spoken to him in a while. he always had aspirations of playing in the NBA but it seems like he isnt making any noise overseas


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Does anyone know how he is doing overseas? Me and him used to be tight but his cell phone hasn't been working and I haven't spoken to him in a while. he always had aspirations of playing in the NBA but it seems like he isnt making any noise overseas


Samuel Nadeau... You've made me ask me 'where the f... is Samuel Nadeau?' because he began the 02-03 season with Real Madrid and I didn't know where he was. But I've searched in Google and I've seen that he's played this season for Limoges in France.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

You are right , AMR. Samuel played for limoges earlier in the season . Only 4 games . 3.8 pts , 1.3 rbds in 14 mn , in a team which is arguably the weakest in the whole french championship. Since then , I did not have any news from him. Strange..I'm going to investigate. I already posted in a few french forums. I keep you abreast.


----------

